# SMF Premier membership



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow I feel stupid!   I just realized I never did my deed to support this site.  Please forgive me oh great smokin community!  Can some one direct me to the area that we pay our dues?








Again sorry everyone!

SOB


----------



## nwdave (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey, don't beat yourself up.  You've paid your dues in another manner, by your great thread postings.  It's been very enlightening.

 


SmokingOhioButcher said:


> Wow I feel stupid!   I just realized I never did my deed to support this site.  Please forgive me oh great smokin community!  Can some one direct me to the area that we pay our dues?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## squirrel (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php

This is the one I used!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks Squirrely Girl!!

I just straightened out paypal and now its official...I am a PREMIER MEMBER!   For all the info i've gotten here I feel its a great deal.

So come on everybody help support this great site if you can!

SOB


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 10, 2010)

Well Thanks from all of us out here that are hooked to this place. Now I know this sites not going anywhere but we all need to do our part to keep it going. Thanks SOB.


----------



## meateater (Dec 10, 2010)

SOB, I always thought you were a PM. You're a great member here. Now this is a great post for 2011, lets help Jeff keep the doors open and renew or sign up for the first time. You couldn't buy a book with all the knowledge you will learn here that cheap.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 10, 2010)

Ya know I had  ment to sign up not long after I found this great site.  Some how it slipped out of my steel trap of a mind! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I always try to Pay It Forward when it comes to the knowledge that has been bestowed upon me!

SOB


----------

